# error installing xcp protocol



## ki_ko (Mar 3, 2009)

hello!
iÂ´m trying to install xcp protocol under freebsd 7.0 that is running in vmware player 2.0.3, i'm in root mode , but when i try to move or copy one directory to sys/i386/conf it says that 
 cp -r /mnt/user/xcpDirectory /sys/i386/conf/
cp /sys/i386/conf : no such file or directory

please help me.
sorry my english.


----------



## ale (Mar 3, 2009)

Maybe you want to move it to */usr/src*/sys/i386/conf/


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 3, 2009)

Unless you're actually *in* /usr/src, but then you'll need to lose the slash at the beginning of the destination path ..


----------



## ki_ko (Mar 3, 2009)

i think I have the answer,while doing i search in google i see that maybe i do not have src kernel source installed !!!
how can i install it, in sysinstall he ask me for a ftp ou cdrom.


----------



## ki_ko (Mar 3, 2009)

ok i got already made it .


----------



## ki_ko (Mar 4, 2009)

now i don't understand what is to make when it says :

* Execute the following commands
	config KERNEL-XCP-NODIV (Note: Using the sample file here)
	cd ../compile/KERNEL-XCP-NODIV


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 4, 2009)

That looks like the 'old-fashioned' way to build a kernel. Follow the instructions in /usr/src/Makefile to build and install a kernel in FreeBSD (or consult the handbook, as usual).


----------

